# Rendre un fichier invisible avec Cocoa



## Gwenhiver (17 Octobre 2001)

Je viens d'aller faire un petit tour dans la doc Cocoa, mais je n'ai rien trouvé...

Existe-t-il une méthode (Cocoa) permettant de rendre un fichier ou un dossier invisible ? Je ne souhaite pas changer le nom du fichier (donc le renommer avec un point devant ne me convient pas), mais modifier son bit d'invisibilité, comme on peut le faire avec ResEdit, par exemple.

Vu que des utilitaires de gestion de fichiers du genre d'xFiles ne proposent pas cette fonction, je me dis que çà ne doit pas être possible, mais bon, on ne sait jamais...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[17 octobre 2001 : message édité par Gwenhiver]


----------



## Gwenhiver (18 Octobre 2001)

Ce coup-ci, je suis allé consulter les archives de quelques mailing-lists...
Apparamment, à moins de passer par des méthodes Carbon, il n'y a pas moyen de modifier le meta tag d'invisibilité comme sous 9.
En revanche, il est peut-être possible d'écrire ou de modifier le fichier /.hidden, à condition d'avoir les droits d'administration. Faudra que j'essaye, un de ces jours...


----------



## Didier Guillion (18 Octobre 2001)

Bonjour,

J'ai parcouru les archives Cocoa sans succes également. Je pense qu'il faut en effet passer par Carbon. Voici une copie d'une réponse à un question presque similaire que j'ai recue ce matin sur une mailing list :

&gt; Does anyone have an example of how to change Mac OS X file permissions? I
&gt; can see that they are contained in the FSCatalogInfo structure, but they are
&gt; defined as UInt32 permissions[4] without any explanation. Specifically, I
&gt; want to be able to set folders and files with everyone rw access.

"Look  in Files.h for the declaration of the FSPermissionInfo structure. In
there, you will see some fields that correspond directly to data obtained
from a "stat" system call. You could cast the pointer to the "permissions"
field in your FSCatalogInfo structure as an FSPermissionInfo pointer and
then address the fields directly. The bits you are interested in using for
the "mode" permission field are declared as octal masks in stat.h in
/usr/include.

I think that if the header had been better documented, you would not be
having this problem. Let's hope it's been fixed recently.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Je suppose que tu maitrise Carbon, mais si ce n'est pas le cas, je peut faire des essais de mon coté si tu veux (a condition que tu puisse ensuite merger du C avec Cocoa)

Cordialement


----------



## Gwenhiver (18 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Didier Guillion:
*Je suppose que tu maitrise Carbon, mais si ce n'est pas le cas, je peut faire des essais de mon coté si tu veux (a condition que tu puisse ensuite merger du C avec Cocoa)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non non, je ne maîtrise pas du tout Carbon... Pour tout dire, je commence sur Cocoa.
Laisse tomber, c'est pas grave ; c'était juste une idée que j'avais eu, mais depuis, j'ai trouvé autre chose pour m'occuper...


----------

